# CL-84 videos



## Retired AF Guy (22 Mar 2015)

For all of us history buffs out there. 

I found these videos while surfing Youtube the other day that show test flights of the Canadair CL-84 "Dynavert" tilt-rotor aircraft. I have never really looked into the history of the CL-84 so I was surprised that they conducted weapon trials and ship-borne landing trials for the CL-84.  I also found a flight a test flight evaluation report that was made by two NASA pilots and decided to include it.  

 F-0628 Tiltwing Versatility 

 Canadair CL-84 

 Summary of Flight-Test Evaluation of the CL-84 Tilt-Rotor V/STOL Aircraft. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## GAP (22 Mar 2015)

Not knowing ranges, etc., but this looks like a likely candidate for SAR work....

 :2c:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Mar 2015)

Nice.

What's old is new again. ;D


----------



## Spencer100 (26 Mar 2015)

You can buy the RC model that works!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAbS515-Egk


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Mar 2015)

Saw those awhile ago, funny how they recently trialed forward firing guns on the V-22 nice of the Yanks to finally catch up to our level of tech..... ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (26 Mar 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> What's old is new again. ;D



May be Viking can purchase the blue prints and build one and they can fly it alongside that new re-built Buffalo they keep on talking about.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Mar 2015)

I had never heard of this aircraft until just now.  Very interesting videos, thanks for the post.


----------



## OldTanker (27 Mar 2015)

I remember watching this as a child, at Uplands. It was really something to watch.


----------



## a_majoor (27 Mar 2015)

Two pictures of one of the remaining CL-84's


----------



## a_majoor (28 Mar 2015)

One more picture of a proposed "Gunship" version of the CL-84. The illustration shows what looks like a 7.62mm mini gun mounted in a nose turret, a 20mm cannon under the belly (possibly a turret as well) and two 77mm multiple rocket launcher pods, as well as two drop tanks.

Imagine what we could have had if the government of the day had shown some interest in this project.

Enjoy


----------

